# lakeshore tricycle



## modelb (Dec 30, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of a "Lakeshore" tricycle? One on e-bay for 350.00, hard to justify the price for this trike, it is not very pretty. Is it that rare and valuable. I know where there is one locally and wonder what to pay for it.  Thank You.  item #110725738660.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, I agree! For $300 there's other trikes from the 1930s I'd much rather spend the money on. This one looks like it was made more for the commercial market, to be used at daycare centers and schools where the vehicles get constant use and need to be built tough to hold up.

Dave


----------

